# Fostered Rescue Malt in NJ available



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

He is fostering with the mom who took care of Queso after she was rescued. 
Application and details are at http://www.shihtzuandfurbabyrescue.com or you can PM me and I'll put you in touch with them. What a cutie!!!










Merlin - Male Maltese Mix Puppy

Merlin is a 4½ month old, 7½ lb Maltese mix with the most beautiful coat and expressive eyes who loves nothing more than being cuddled. He's the sweetest puppy who just wants to please. He's playful, calm and loves everyone he meets. He's still a little puppy and needs someone at home who'll housetrain him and teach him to walk on a leash. Merlin would be happier in someone's arms than running around. He will be the perfect companion for an adult home or a family with much older children. Merlin the Maltese mix puppy is fostering in New Jersey.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I hope he finds a good home soon.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I love his big nose. What a little doll baby ~ :wub:


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

Is he available for out of state adoption? I am looking for a companion for my 2 year old Maltese little boy 

The website wont work when I click on it....So I thought I may as well ask in here .


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

The link doesn't work for me either.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Sorry about that, here is another link:

http://www.stfbr.org/

I don't know about out of state adoption, I guess you could
ask them about that...


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Their "about us" page says:

QUOTE


> We are located in Georgia but rescue and rehome throughout the United States.[/B]


Not that I'm looking, not that I'm looking ... Must wait until my back yard dries ...


----------

